# Puppy Vaccinations Question



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

I was wondering if I could get some opinions on how I should finish up my puppy's vaccination schedule. I have heard a lot about how over vaccinating can cause problems later on in life, so I would like to minimize the risk of that happening… but I would also like him to be safe from parvo and distemper, and I know with each week, the likelihood of the vaccines being effective increases. 

I take him daily to a local park or horse stables and at least a few times a week, I take him somewhere like tractor supply or to an elementary school where he can be socialized… so, while I try to minimize the risk of infection by not going to dog parks or pet stores… theres still a risk. 

My vet recommended to vaccinate every 4 weeks until he reached 16 weeks… he was vaccinated at 6 weeks, then I took him in at 10 weeks… 
And now he's coming up on 14 weeks and im trying to decide if I should take him in this week and then again at 16-18 weeks…. or if I should just hold off another couple weeks until he hits 16 weeks and save him one set of vaccinations. 

I'd like to hear your opinions on what you think would be best.  

Also, when would you recommend getting the rabies vaccine?

Thanks!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

While no expert in the vaccination business, I will say that I did the shots as told by my vet until he was 16 weeks and I also did rabies (required here anyways) For me, I would rather have him protected against those things than risk his exposure and his life. He's 4 yrs now and doing just fine.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You chose your vet for a reason. If you think they're the best in your area, then trust them. Trust your judgement.

You wouldn't seek health answers for yourself on the internet, at least I hope you wouldn't, so don't trust strangers with health advice for your puppy.

Hope this didn't sound terse.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Most of the concern is if lifelong annual vaccinations are required. For the most part the puppy shots are a given.

Vaccination | Truth4Dogs


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

zyppi said:


> You chose your vet for a reason. If you think they're the best in your area, then trust them. Trust your judgement.
> 
> You wouldn't seek health answers for yourself on the internet, at least I hope you wouldn't, so don't trust strangers with health advice for your puppy.
> 
> Hope this didn't sound terse.


Just gonna say I trust my vet but if he advised me to use Trifexis for heartworm for my dogs or "ACE" on my Boxer him and I are gonna have a problem!

American Boxer Club: Warning on Acepromazine

https://www.facebook.com/TrifexisKillsDogs

Just saying.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some of the reputable Internet sites have the schedules, petmd and others. They will vary a little, there are always a few hits that portray the dangers with a type of shot.

Our 16 week puppy had the 4 'puppy shots'. We plan to do rabies at 17-18 weeks. We live in a high tick area and she will be out a good deal, I have some questions about the Lyme vaccine. We will likely do that, with the booster. Yes, we do the other tick preventions too, just need max protection.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I follow Dr. Jean Dodd' s vaccination protocol.

9-10 Weeks Old:
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Merck Nobivac [Intervet Progard] Puppy DPV)

14-16 Weeks:
Same as above

20 Weeks or Older (if allowable by law):
Rabies

1 Year:
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (optional = titer)

1 Year:
Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)

Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request.*


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I follow Dr. Jean Dodd' s vaccination protocol.
> 
> 9-10 Weeks Old:
> Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Merck Nobivac [Intervet Progard] Puppy DPV)
> ...


YES....THIS! Dr. Dodds has devoted her life to researching vaccinations.

Have the shots been a combo of 5 or 7 viruses or just the Parvo/Distemper?

Our dogs only had one Parvo and one Distemper (Holistic Vet agreed). They are now 5 & 7 years old, have been titered every year, and still carry plenty of antibodies. But THIS is a personal decision.

Here are some articles and sites:
* Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots* by Dogs Naturally on July 12, 2011 Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots | Dogs Naturally Magazine
*Protecting Your Puppy From Disease:* Protecting Your Puppy From Disease | Dogs Naturally Magazine
*Bordatella Vaccinations:* Bordetella Vaccination for Dogs: Fraud and Fallacy | Dogs Naturally Magazine
Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/2012/May2012.pd Read the entire article beginning on Page 28
Also www.dogs4dogs as Chip suggested. Truth4Dogs 


Good luck and have fun with your pup!
Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also follow Dodd's protocol when it comes to vacs


----------

